# NC Dam report



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Had some time after work to hit the dam things started slow but picked up right around 7. Many small walleye and sauger were caught and then I landed this 20" sauger and soon after this monster Ohio River Eye.



























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iphishohio (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn! Nice fish! Heading over there this weekend. Hopefully have the same kind of results.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a nice walleye wish ky.would stock them in the river


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW Potter,,, Nice fish pic! The color is awesome,,, looks like a half-breed?
Someday,,, You'll have to show me how to do that catching thing. 
Shinners or spoons?
Thanks


Most likely, I won't get down there till LATE next week. EVERYTHING is BROKE!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Spoons!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice!
Looks like the river is getting better by the day. May have to head down in the AM with the boat.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

what kind of spoons


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

this kind, 1 ounce do it mold lead spoon! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

ProudPotter said:


> this kind, 1 ounce do it mold lead spoon!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


nice! you just drag them, or jig in a hole?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting proudpotter epically the spoons! Never fished them do you work Em similar to a Blade bait? 

I was down there the same time you were but on the rocks... Killer back wash towards the wall. Was hard to keep in contact with the bottom and EVERY time I got my jig back in my minnow was gone?! Ended up with one throw back sauger... Hey at least I didn't have to blow the skunk off! 

Btw NICE FISH!! That's a killer river eye and I've never seen a sauger that big before!! I hope to get down again soon


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I jig the spoon vertically straight up and down most of the time try to keep the line tight and as soon as I feel the bottom I lift and 90% of the time that's when you feel the bite. Have caught just about every species in the river on those spoons. Go through quite a few tho because the bottom is always changing there with debris. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Good job!! Was starting to really wonder if there were any left in the river!! LOL


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS for that pic Brian.

You need any lead? Maybe we could make a trade? 

Colonel, you said
"Killer back wash towards the wall. Was hard to keep in contact with the bottom and EVERY time I got my jig back in my minnow was gone".

That's when you gotta try the stacker rigs, like when we fish the Ohio side or ocean surf,
but you gotta use about 2oz of sinker. If the rig moves along the bottom, it's GONE,,, you know that.
AND, that's when those sauger might be in the top 4' of water.
Cast a 1/4-3/8oz jig and 3" orange twister WAY out & give it a 3sec drop & crank it in kinda fast.
Did you try any of that?

Oh ya Matt,,,, W Erie trip looks like a wash-out, give me a call if you'd like to get out.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

ProudPotter said:


> I jig the spoon vertically straight up and down most of the time try to keep the line tight and as soon as I feel the bottom I lift and 90% of the time that's when you feel the bite. Have caught just about every species in the river on those spoons. Go through quite a few tho because the bottom is always changing there with debris.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


thanks for info.,


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Me and a buddy made it below the dam this morning and drifting with yellow 1 oz jig heads doing the trick on the sauger. My buddy picked up a few gar and cats also. The ramp in Cumberland is full of mud and sand, glad I had him to back the truck way in. The docks were in. That wind picked up and we were gone.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yea jerry, I tried everything... Slowly working out... Quickly.. Moderate... Lol wasn't happening where I was... I saw half a dozen other sauger caught by others while I was there. I don't think a single one was bigger than 12" I'm gonna keep trying... Will probably hit feeder creeks next time. 

I have pool league at 4 Sunday... Probably gonna get mosquito early though and fish from shore for a few hours. Send me a message or call if you wanna meet up. 
. I'll be up by 7am


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I made it down to the wall around 7 only fished till just after eight managed a couple small sauger and a small eye. Decided to head home and pour some more spoons and for the first time I poured some sonar vibrating lures in a do it mold I bought with some other molds a couple years ago of a guy. I have heard some good things about them anyone ever have any luck with them?






































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Doboy said:


> THANKS for that pic Brian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doboy I don't need any lead at the moment but I can fix you up with some blanks hit me up next time you are down my way. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

ProudPotter said:


> I poured some sonar vibrating lures in a do it mold I bought with some other molds a couple years ago of a guy. I have heard some good things about them anyone ever have any luck with them?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes Potter, probably one of the most universal baits going. I've caught every specie of fish in Ohio on a blade bait, with the exception of steelhead.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ProudPotter said:


> Doboy I don't need any lead at the moment but I can fix you up with some blanks hit me up next time you are down my way.
> 
> 
> Thanks Potter
> ...


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Eyes love blades that's for sure! I actually don't even use split rings on mine... I just clip the eye on the hook and use pliers to bend it just enough to get it on the blade and then use pliers to bend the hook closed again. If you have trouble with your hooks getting fouled try that or smaller split rings. The biggest thing is if your hooks have enough play that they can hang up on top of the blade.... Then they probably will!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I went out with Cumminsmoke yesterday. We found 2 drop-offs/ holes that were STACKED with fish,,, tons of huge marks.
All we pulled out of it was 1 small sauger on shinners, & one drum with a blade bait. (Hey guys,,, those 'cheap-o' Ebay blades work GREAT!!! They really thump good!)
SO we started drifting down the WV side. Starting at the 'Brick office', going down to the creek/ point.
About half way down we found a backwash type spot with slower moving water. IT WAS CHUCK FULL OF GAR!!! We had HUGE marks from the surface all the way to the bottom and every time our bait hit the bottom we had a gar on! What a blast,,, trying to keep 'em on the hook and then getting 'em in a smaller landing net.
When we felt the hit, we opened the bails & let 'em run for a while, giving them time to swallow our large shinners & cut-bait. 
I sure wish that we had some rope jigs!!!
I'd say that we lost a dozen on the way in,,,, ONLY LANDED TWO! 
*Thanks 'Cumminsmoke',,,, I can't wait to do that again!*


There were 5 or 6 cars parked on the Ohio Side, & it looked like 8-10 guys up on the WV wall?????????????
Where's the reports?

FYI, 
The PRIVATELY OWNED boat launch/ ramp/ w docks, that is on the N end of Toronto, is OPEN for business.
It's a nice 'LOW grade' ramp with plenty of dock space.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

No sauger or eyes?!?! Lol at least you guys had a blast! How did cleaning the beast go?!?!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> No sauger or eyes?!?! Lol at least you guys had a blast! How did cleaning the beast go?!?!


Just the ONE 12" sauger.
Friend John fished Pymi yesterday eve. He found some stumps with marks in 4'-5'ow. From just before dark on, they produced non-stop!
So later, after work, I'm gonna help him clean about 30 specks & 'The Beast'.
I'll let'cha know,,,,,,,,,,
lol, that damn pre-historic 'Beast' is STILL jumping around in the cooler!!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol I've seen videos.... Scales of steel! Good luck! Lemme know if the taste is worth it! Haha


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

They were a bunch of shinner robbin theives! I buried the hook deep in the one though, he wasn't going no place quick. Do worry Jerry, I'm buying a bigger net and a spotlight. I figured out how to get that thing to dim also, fun evening for sure.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Just the ONE 12" sauger.
> Friend John fished Pymi yesterday eve. He found some stumps with marks in 4'-5'ow. From just before dark on, they produced non-stop!
> So later, after work, I'm gonna help him clean about 30 specks & 'The Beast'.
> I'll let'cha know,,,,,,,,,,
> lol, that damn pre-historic 'Beast' is STILL jumping around in the cooler!!!


Do not eat the Gar Eggs. They are Toxic.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> Do not eat the Gar Eggs. They are Toxic.




Thanks Jim,,,, 
I watched quite a few Youtube vids on cleaning & eating gar & never heard about those eggs??? I'll have to look that up.
That could be why your just suppose to cut out the back-straps with dikes or tin snips, & NOT cut into the 'junk'.
(I should place out some of those eggs,,,, see if they work on my neighbors MEAN, BIRD & BUNNY-EATING CAT! LMBO! Sorry PETA! ;>) )


Hey Cumminsmoke, I WILL have those 'Gar Jigs' next time!
Did you see this Hummingbird forum that TomC posted? lol, I was just starting to read it,,,, about how to turn down that 'Brightness'. We could'a used it for a spotlight! 

http://bb.sideimageforums.com/


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I got her turned down. I should have just turned it around and used it for a spotlight, that thing is BRIGHT! We just lucked out with no barges

A buddy told me today they are catching smallies from the shore on the Ohio side on twisters but nothing of size. 

For all those interested, that ramp is nice and 5 minutes from the locks by boat. Forth street exit, bottom of hill make a left at light (Yummies) and then a immediate right, at the stop sign the marina entrance is right in front of you, go inside and see Steve. Tell him Alan and Jerry sent ya, he will show you the rates he is charging for ramping, docking, etc. Ask him for some Mellons


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

What'cha think Alan,,,, with all of this rain, we should get a BUMPER CROP of fish, WAY-UP our feeders???
Then, when the river is blown out & full of 'dead-heads', floating docks, trees & barrels etc,,, we'll be able to bank-fish some spawners. 

HINT 

Yo, Boyer, Rivarat, Brian, Chris, Matt, Ken & Alan,,, Like Thurs, Fri-Sun.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm all in jerry...  was already thinking mosquito is gonna be muddy and I'm itching for some River eyes  plus I still have to get down to check out cumminsmoke's boat if it's still available?

Keep me updated... Getting off early tomorrow I'll probably head down around 4ish!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> I'm all in jerry...  was already thinking mosquito is gonna be muddy and I'm itching for some River eyes  *plus I still have to get down to check out cumminsmoke's boat if it's still available?*
> Keep me updated... *Getting off early tomorrow* I'll probably head down around 4ish!



Heading down? To fish & or to see his boat too?
He works afternoons.

I'm going for PARTS in a bit. I'll go down with ya if I get stuff done.
I'll call ya later. Maybe Chris would like to go down too?????


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

The river and creeks are mud and running hard. If you going to the river better go ohio side


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up cumminsmoke... Hate driving down for nothing! Maybe mosquito would be a better bet after all?


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

It will be 3-4 days before Yellow creek will be normal again, running hard. The river is up which means the Ohio side of the locks will be much better. The WV Side will only be good if ya fish that little feeder creek at the brick yard entrance. When the river is up the water slacks back in there and the small mouth stack in there like cord wood. I like a minnow and bobber, great spot when the water is really up. Cast and let your minnow swin around the tree's, my biggest smally on the wall came from that spot in a flood. There's smallies under them floating logs and next to standing timber.

And Doboy, you guys are welcome in my boat anytime. We need to invite Potter since he started this thread


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Pike pool is at 20' with a 80+ flow,,,, I gotta go see if those sauger are pushed into shore, but at this point I can't figure out if today would be better than tomorrow. It might be just a tadd less muddy tomorrow, & Sat, everybody can 'come out & play'???
ALL of the gates should be open right now, Right?
We NEED a web-cam at the NC dam!
I'll let you know,,,,,, & I guess I'll stop at Reds for bait. She doesn't count as good as Riverside


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol yea she might not count as good as riverside but you gotta deal with that attitude! Lol
Blah... Hardly working and thinking about fishing... It's gonna be a long 10 hours!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> Lol yea she might not count as good as riverside but you gotta deal with that attitude! Lol
> Blah... Hardly working and thinking about fishing... It's gonna be a long 10 hours!



Attitude?
Ahhh you gotta eas-up on the 'ol girl'. She a sweetheart,,, I can make her smile. I think she gave me 4 dozen today.

Anyway, here's a REPORT.
I got there at 12 and the Beloit boys were there, they started at 7am and only had 1 cat, 1 sauger & a sheephead to show for it. As I was standing on top of the hill watching & shooting bull with another frequent visitor, I seen Beloit's pole bend over. He landed a 7 1/4# WALLEYE!
I couldn't get my stuff down the hill fast enough.
I caught 2 sauger & 1 W bass,,, all small,,, THAT'S IT!
When leaving, just before dark, I watched 3 others land 1-19" walleye 
and 1 keeper sauger. *They were caught with fatheads below a slip bobber, 10' from shore,,, in the rocks.*
The water dropped about 2' while I was there. It's down to the 5th tie-off & still very muddy. About 8" visibility. 
The lock work is done. The barge traffic is back to normal! 
The Beloit Boys said that this has been the WORST SAUGER SEASON EVER!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

As usual, We had to go see.
The first place was way up above the dam,,, NC upper pool. The water was way too high, muddy and full of leaves & sticks. We wasted an hour there.
I suggested that we try a small feeder creek that was flowing real clean & clear. After 15 min of casting jigs & slip bobbers & nothing hitting,,, Paul was packing up & heading up the hill to the car. Rick made another cast to the other side of the hole and down went the bobber. Our first white bass. He casted again, same place, and then drug a keeper sauger up the bank! 
That did it,,, I started screaming for Paul to come back down as I grabbed my fiberglass pole with the trusty 'ol 33. I headed around to the other side of that hole. From then-on it was non-stop hits till dark.
We must'a landed 15-20 fish and lost just as many. 
We had to drag 'em around a log, across a sandy point, and up a 3' bank,,, but it was still a ball.
We LANDED 5 or 6 smallies, 4 or 5 sauger, 4 or 5 whites, 3 crappies, 1 rainbow & a real nice keeper saugeye. ALL from the same 50' hole!
A good Dinner for 2,,,, (we didn't keep those BASS,,, this time.)

I've said it time & time again,,, 
when the River is high & muddy,,, go find a trib. Work every hole/ every bend to death, and sooner or later you'll find a butt-load of fish! 
We'll never forget this trip.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

What??? Nobody else fishing the NC Pool?

Kenny was off work today, so we went back to that O R honey hole.
First 3 casts & 3 fish,,, a smallie, a white & one small sauger. We ended up landing about 8 fish there.
Then I went to another creek, farther up in Pa. First 5 casts near shore = 3 smallies. All about 12". 1/2 hour later I caught a keeper sauger. That sauger was full of green eggs. (no way near ripe)
All fish were caught with a slip bobber, split & fathead,,,dragging the bottom.
Here's two small ones,,, & the River.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

The far lock on the WV side is closed this morning, it would be a darn good day for shore fisherman


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> The far lock on the WV side is closed this morning, it would be a darn good day for shore fisherman



YAHOOOO!!! About time! PARADISE!
& those little sauger that we caught were still full of eggs!? 
'Hit-The-Bricks'!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quite a few reports coming in..... ALL GOOD! 
NOW is the time to take those large fatheads, shinners & twisters to your local O River feeder.
Like I've said many times before,,, Fish those feeders, at the mouth, & hit every hole that's 2-3 mi up.
THEY'RE IN THERE<<<<<<<<<<<<<:B

Here's a coupl'a pics from Friend Ken. He hit a (our) small feeder with shinners just before dark, & had an 1-hour ball.


LOL,,, I can't show ya ALL of his fish pics,,,, too much background, too much info!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Your buddy did great Doboy


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Finally getting a few,,, here & there,,, up here!
The cats are hitting like CRAZY!!! Cut-bait.

Here's Kenny again, with a nice pic of the smallest of 3. He let the big ones go.
Float'n Shinners

Kinda funny,,, he had the same shirt on!?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Finally getting a few,,, here & there,,, up here!
> The cats are hitting like CRAZY!!! Cut-bait.
> 
> Here's Kenny again, with a nice pic of the smallest of 3. He let the big ones go.
> ...


Lucky shirt. Wear them with a little color so the fish look nicer!!:glasses-cool:


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I figured that I'd bring this one back to the top,,,,, for 2014
JUST MAYBE, the eyes will show up, before 2015!

There was 4 of us at 'My' favorite PA spot from 3:30 to 6:30 and not one hit!

Hatchetman was out, at his spot, and never had a hit.
(Now THAT'S REAL BAD! )

Rivarat & Proudpotter hit the wall & never had a hit!!! omg

I think that I'll try the Mahoning tonight.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

My son and I hit the NC Dam area pretty hard by boat Sunday, both sides of the river. Not a bite. Water is clear and you can see bottom details, I mean count pebbles, in 6 feet of water. I would not characterize this year as a "good" year for river fishing, but this is the first trip I can remember in quite some time where we got skunked.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Rodman,,,, you made up our mind.
Looks like it would be WAY BETTER going up for steel.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Head north young man!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm gonna try launching at steubenville again this Sunday. Last Sunday, I caught 2 drum and a hybrid. Hoping for a little bit more flow this week...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

2 hybrids and a drum this time... think I might spend what days we have left on a different body of water...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

AFTER an afternoon walk, (at Highlandtown) exercising dogs, LOOKING for bunnies and striking out, Alan & I decided to check out one of the OR NC pool tribs.
They ALL look perfect & SHOULD hold some eyes. 
The ORiver was very muddy so we started casting rubber into the mud-line at the mouth.
After about 2 hrs casting, we think we each had a hit??????????
Alan went up on the RR bridge just before dark and started jigging sonars.
Again,,, He THINKS he rolled one,,,, like a one head-shake & gone deal!
That's it!
This spot has ALWAYS produced something,,, this time of year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nothing at little yellow creek huh? Usually a solid choice


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI,,,
http://corpslocks.usace.army.mil/lpwb/f?p=121:4:0::NO:::

Click on Ohio River twice. Then click submit.
This will give you the number of 'UP-DOWN' gaits.
BUT, not which ones,,,,,, Bummer.


----------

